# Masterchiefxx17 stumbles past 20,000 posts



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations on hitting 20,000


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If feels like it was yesterday when I was replying to your PM about me to surpass you in post count. :lil::grin:

Thank you!! :smile:

To another 20,000! :4-cheers: Three years ago when I joined the hardware team was the best decision I've ever made.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Great job Chief! 

You're awesome!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Like Babzzz said. :wink: :thumb: Keep up the great work; you're a credit to this forum. :smile:

(Oh great, here come the celebratory articles to edit. uttahere: :hide: :grin


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good work Chief, and a big thank you for the time spent here:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done and Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! :smile:



Flight Sim Guy said:


> (Oh great, here come the celebratory articles to edit. uttahere: :hide: :grin


Too bad there hasn't been much in the news lately. :sad:

I'll have some free time this weekend and will create some blogs but nothing to long :grin:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations MC great work


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The big 20,000


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

20,000 plus posts.
WOW!
Well done!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, a credit to the forums, well done Chief.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Congtats! that's a lot of work keep it up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats Masterchiefxx17 on your 20,000 post. I must say that plenty of you mods have so much post...like Joeten for example who has like 40,000 post. I am sure some MODs have even more post.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! Means a lot. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congrats Masterchiefxx17! Don't start slacking off! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great work MC, congratulations indeed







......


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you to you both!


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations Chief :biggrinsa


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats MC - great work!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you! :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done MCxx17!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks GZ! :smile:


----------

